# After 3.0.4 Webos Update, Dualboot Gone, Acme Won´t Work



## mmontanaa (Sep 26, 2011)

After updating to webOS 3.0.4 I am unable to get ACMEInstaller to do install-reinstall Mboot or anyother zip to try and return the touchpad to dualboot status. As of now I can´t get into CM7 at all.

I´ve tried a factory reset of WebOS using webDoctor and then reInstalling CM7 but to no avail. Any advice?


----------



## elmerohueso (Oct 14, 2011)

You're doing something wrong. Search the forums! There have been numerous threads about reinstalling moboot, which is deleted by the webOS update.


----------



## mmontanaa (Sep 26, 2011)

I've followed them to a tee to my knowledge


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

You know how you installed cm7 to begin with? Do the same thing, but only put the moboot zip in the cminstall folder.

Also, when asking for help, it's advisable to give a description of exactly what you're trying and any resultant info. That will help nail down where you're going wrong much faster.


----------



## mmontanaa (Sep 26, 2011)

Good call, yes I have tried just that. I took off webOS 3.0.4 and reverted back to 3.0.2.
Now, after I try to AcmeInstall either clockwork, or mboot the error that comes up is the following...

novacomd socket was closed prematurely
novacom: unexpected EOF from server


----------



## mmontanaa (Sep 26, 2011)

Fixed it.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Also, it's good practice to post what you did to fix the problem, rather than just "fixed it", so that others with the same problem can find the solution when searching.


----------



## cme4oil (Sep 2, 2011)

mmontanaa said:


> Fixed it.


Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk

That's nice that you fixed it. Mind mentioning what your problem ended up being so that others can benefit from your solution?


----------

